# Flora-Q



## 18247 (Aug 1, 2006)

Has any ever tried Flora-Q? My doctor recommended it. It sounds new and the manufacturer is marketing to doctors and pharmacists.


----------



## 18729 (Oct 2, 2006)

Let me know what you find out. My DR. said this is available at healthfood stores. I am curious.


----------

